# Our 8 & 9 day old Babies



## PaulaLPN (Dec 28, 2007)

This is our smallest baby his name is Adam! He is only 8 days old!








Our 9 day olds On the left is Eve who was born 1st on Christmas Eve! The baby on the right is Biggie who was born 2nd on Christmas Eve.








This is Biggie!! Biggie is always ready for some food








L-R Biggie Adam and Eve In this picture they are rioting until they are FED LOL

I hope you enjoy!!
~Paula


----------



## olly&izzy (Nov 30, 2007)

wow! Those pictures are great. I can't believe how small they are. thank you for sharing the pics.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh my god! How adorable! Biggie looks so cute standing up for his food! Congrats-hope all goes well with them! How are Cheech and Chong?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Paula I am  with your babies, how cute are they , the babies are looking great glad everything is going well


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awwww, how cute, ino babies!!  What colour were the parents, you could be able to tell what gender Adam and Eve are already.  I love how Biggie is standing up!


----------



## PaulaLPN (Dec 28, 2007)

Mommy is lutino and Daddy is cinnamon. How can I tell the gender? Now I'm getting even more exxcited. Adam our smallest is having some trouble with his crop it is not emptying. Sometimes it will other times it doesnt. Been giving him pedialyte and some baby apple sauce. 
~Paula


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww.sorry about Adam...hopefully he gets better...Here is some info that might help you http://www.avianweb.com/slowcrop.html

http://www.acstiels.com/Articles/Health/sourcrop.htm

I also hear rice water helps.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos  Biggie is so tall  what is the bowl of water for?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> what is the bowl of water for?


That's a good point. I didn't even notice that...too busy falling in love ... I'd be careful with it being so tall and full since they can easily fall in and drown. Try giving them a shallow dish instead.


----------



## PaulaLPN (Dec 28, 2007)

Boyfriend keeps water in there for the moisture I think. However I just went and told him to take it out, thanks


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I was wondering why the water was in there as well its good that you took it out better to be safe then sorry


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh now, they are adorable. I just love the last photo with Biggie exerting his authority! LOL.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

PaulaLPN said:


> Mommy is lutino and Daddy is cinnamon. How can I tell the gender?


Paula
Lutinos and Cinnamons are sex linked so for a female to be produced the male parent must be at least split for the mutation. For a male to be produced the male parent must be at least split for the mutation and the female parent must visually show the mutation. Females cannot be split for sex-linked mutations, only the males. You have no way of knowing what mutations, if any, a male may be split to unless you know what mutations the birds parents were.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

How utterly adorable! Please keep updating us with their progress.


----------



## PaulaLPN (Dec 28, 2007)

Adam passed away last night its so heartbreaking!! Biggie and Eve are doing great!!! I will post even more pictures soon!


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

Basicley i think with a Cinnamon dad and a Lutino mom youy get Males grey-split to, and Females-Cinnamon...be happy.



PaulaLPN said:


> Mommy is lutino and Daddy is cinnamon. How can I tell the gender? Now I'm getting even more exxcited. Adam our smallest is having some trouble with his crop it is not emptying. Sometimes it will other times it doesnt. Been giving him pedialyte and some baby apple sauce.
> ~Paula


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Adam  
They would only be grey split if dad doesn't have any hidden genes in him, 
the babies look like lutinos to me is that correct Paula? If they are then dad would have to be split to lutino and mom is visually lutino so they could be either or 

For example my Minnie is a lutino her parents were pied's there for the lutino was hidden on dad's side because a female cannot be split to and her mom was not visually lutino so that would make my Minnie a female.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm sorry about Adam...Hope the other two do well. Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Adam. 

I'ld love pics.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Adam. 

I think you're supposed to keep water in there for humidity which they need so their skin doesn't dry out. 

With a lutino mum and a cinnamon dad the lutino babies could be either sex. If just the dad had've been lutino, or neither parent lutino, then they would be girls.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I think you're supposed to keep water in there for humidity which they need so their skin doesn't dry out.



That's true. A shallow dish or that dish with a sponge might be better since they're very small. I've heard some awful stories about the babies drowning in their water dish.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor baby Adam  Mabey you can spray the sides of the aquarium for humidity? a really wet sponge sounds better though


----------

